# Young Archer Giveaway....



## 808Hunter (Jun 9, 2006)

12 and 47 is my number


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

i am 15 and my number is 56


----------



## methey (Jul 8, 2006)

my nubers are 24 and 8 :embara:


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

17 and 76


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

12 and 50 for my daughter...


----------



## ross cr331 (Sep 9, 2006)

14 and 47 is my number.


----------



## TNbowslayer (Aug 29, 2006)

65 and 97 for me.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i am 17 and my number is 4


----------



## LEP (Sep 25, 2005)

*guess number*

this is lep's son rage1 and my numders are 77 and 23


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

my numbers are 57 and 1.


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

16 and 22 for me


----------



## BryanG (Jul 7, 2006)

6 and 10 for the ages of my boys!


----------



## 2066 (Jan 4, 2003)

Thank you all for your responses! 

Please keep in mind, you can post 2 numbers, one for the spotting scope and one for the binoculars.

Be sure to check the numbers already listed, if there is a duplicate number the person who posted that number first will keep that number. 

If you did post a number that was already taken, please re-post to let us know that you are changing the number that was already taken.

Good Luck To All!

Take Care and Shoot Straight!


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

my numbers are 23 and 39.....


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

im 16 and my number is 55


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

k my other number is 17 then sorry i read it wrong


----------



## rmmdeerslayer (Nov 8, 2005)

I am 10 years old and my numbers are 13 and 88


----------



## 2066 (Jan 4, 2003)

neill91,

You read it correctly, but because everyone else was posting 2 numbers, I wanted everyone to have the same opportunity if they wanted to.

Good Luck!

Take Care and Shoot Straight!


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm 16 and mine are 87 and 9


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

my other number is 40


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

how about 51 and 67


----------



## Sharpshooter10x (Jan 26, 2005)

i'll take 3 and 99


----------



## TheDaveMan (Feb 26, 2004)

i'll take 52, and 96 

>< David ><


----------



## 3-d Ben (Sep 13, 2006)

Posting for my girl and boy ages 7 and 5 Numbers are 1 and 100. Thank you


----------



## 3-d Ben (Sep 13, 2006)

changing number 1 to 21. so my numbers will be 21 and 100. Thanks


----------



## Rintec Kid (Sep 19, 2006)

*My #*

I would like to guess .. 63 / 13 thanks..These would be cool to hunt with my dad with..


----------



## 2066 (Jan 4, 2003)

Thenson, ross cr331, Sammi Jo, neill91 and Rintec Kid, 

Please double check your numbers, at least one of the numbers your choose has already been taken!

WINNING NUMBERS AND WINNERS will be announced tonight at approx. 8PM Arizona time!

If you or your parents have any questions, please feel free to PM me on the AT Forum or email me at [email protected]

Good Luck To All!

Take Care and Shoot Straight!


----------



## Rintec Kid (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok I want 63 and 7 thanks change my 13 to a 7 please.


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

ok change my 17 to 88 please thanks


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

i pick 34 and 32


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

my number is 89 and 27
Man good for you for thinking of this i might have to do something like this right away even if i dont win lol


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

20 & 99....


----------



## 2066 (Jan 4, 2003)

neill91,

"88" is already taken...try again please!

Take Care and Shoot Straight!


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

sorry- 39 and 64


----------



## 2066 (Jan 4, 2003)

rdneckhntr,

"99" is already taken...choose another number please!

Take Care and Shoot Straight!


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

ok what about 15 ?


----------



## 2066 (Jan 4, 2003)

neill91

"15" is good! You are all set!

Take Care and Shoot Straight!


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

thank you this is a very genurious thing u r doing


----------



## ross cr331 (Sep 9, 2006)

My numbers are 14 and 48


----------



## hawgkiller (Jul 22, 2006)

im 15 and my numbers are7and78


----------



## 2066 (Jan 4, 2003)

*We Have Our Fiveaway Winners!*

*WE HAVE OUR GIVEAWAY WINNERS!


Simmons Spotting Scope, the number was “84”

And the winner is: EC0003 who was closest with “87”



Pentax Compact Binoculars the number was “13”

And the winner is: rmmdeerslayer who picked “13”


PLEASE HAVE YOUR PARENT OR GUARDIAN EMAIL ME AT [email protected] so I can provide them with my contact information and get your name and address to ship your package.

Thanks to all who participated. We will be doing this again soon!

Take Care and Shoot Straight! *


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

congrats u two


----------



## Rapture24 (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats to the winners.

And a big thumbs up to ladybowhunteraz. That's what archery is all about. I love passing on my old bows. What the heck am I gonna do with my 30 lb Seneca? I gave it to my brother and the smile on his face is worth more than anything in the world.

Archers helping Archers.


----------



## Terrortodadeer (Aug 24, 2006)

Is this still going? if so, mine are 43 and 73


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

read above ^


----------

